
Reinventing Fast Inverse Sqrt Using 8th Grade Math - leegao
http://www.bullshitmath.lol/FastRoot.slides.html
======
JakDrako
Waste of time. Web layout is crappy powerpoint wannabe and broken in notebook
view... I guess bullshitmath needs bullshitwebtech.

~~~
leegao
How is it a waste of time? I can see it being bullshit webtech, but that's
still not a reason to wholly dismiss everything.

